# Hairless female needs special home near Nashville, TN



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

This is for experienced rat owners only. Shyla is a hairless rat who is blind in one eye. She came from a pet store, by way of a dubious breeder, and she is afraid of being handled. Shyla lives alone in a small aquarium and is showing signs of depression. The girl who has her now is brand new to rats, and doesn't really know what to do with Shyla. Shyla needs someone who will work with her to get her more social, and ideally keep her in a proper cage with some cagemates. They're in Cookeville, TN. 

I met the girl through a rat community on facebook. She contacted me to ask how to care for a hairless rat, and with some questioning I discovered poor Shyla's situation. Hoping to find a dedicated rat person who can give Shyla a better home. PM me for details. 









Shyla


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are a few more photos. Poor thing is blind, alone, and living in a glass cube!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm confused...did this person ask you for help on how to take care of the rat or to help find it a new home?


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

She contacted me to find out how to care for a hairless rat. But after talking to her, I realized the rat is not socialized and she keeps it alone in an aquarium. So I asked her if I could help her find a better home for Shyla, and she agreed it would be the best thing to do.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I gathered as much from your other post. Just wanted to make sure you weren't planning a rat heist or something  lol


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I wish I could help, but I already have six rats, and two of the six are special needs. I actually really enjoy working with special needs animals. My Lynn is deaf and uses her other senses, such as sight and touch. She is the only rat I've ever known that can see a person move from across the room and comes running. For a rat, she has really good eyesight. She also has balance issues. When I first brought her home she used to walk like a crab, sideways. Lol. She has made a huge amount of progress since I first got her. My Toast is also a special needs case. He has really light colored pink eyes and is slightly more blind then my other two red-eyed ratties. He also has a head tilt, and he is slightly deaf due to an ear infection last year.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Phantom, I need to find someone like you in the Tennessee area!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Minky, check your messages!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I mentioned in my message to you, Minky, that if we could get a train from TN to MI i'll take her. I've been messaging transport groups trying to find transport. I'm sorry, I'm impatient! I'm posting here to see if any of the members could help with the train. If anyone can please comment; I want that baby out of that situation as fast as possible. I don't blame the owner one bit and she's doing the right thing, but I don't want her in that situation any longer than she needs to be.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol, I'm glad you feel an urgency to get this rat into a better home - so do I! I've messaged the girl to see if she knows of anyone heading North some time soon. 

Rat people in Florida recently organized a ratty train from Tallahassee to Miami to distribute a litter of oops babies across the state. It was a good 9-hour journey for the rats, 3 different drivers helped out and it worked out beautifully. So it can be done.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've found drivers! We're still working out the details, but this train is going to happen. Soon.


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

Yay! I'm so happy to see that this sweetie is getting the help she needs! Hairless rats hold a special place in my heart but ones that have suffered a loss like this one and her eye are especially in need of loves. You'll have to keep everyone updated on the progress Hey-Fay!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, Shyla was very ill and passed away last night before the rescue could be carried out. We didn't find out she was ill until it was too late, for some reason the rat's owner didn't tell me. Hey-Fay was really working miracles to arrange emergency transportation for her, and even attempted to arrange for emergency medical care. From what I understand, the rat's owner wasn't willing to put the effort in to help her pet. This is a sad story of ignorance and apathy, but it's also telling of the amazing lengths that rat advocates will go to help a creature in need. The bright side of this is knowing that some people do care, and are willing to go to great lengths to help.


----------

